# Colnago M10S Driveside dropout paint crack



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,

I just noticed that the drive side rear dropout on my Colnago M10s has a crack in the paint. This appears to be right where I think there would be a joint of the aluminum dropout and carbon seat stay. The rear end feels firm and I have no idea how long it has been like this, otherwise the frame is in great shape and has about 2k miles on it. I am bigger rider at 6ft1 225lbs. I am curious if you see this as an issue that I should be concerned about? I have attached a pic.


----------

